# Hyatt Sunset Harbor - Week 7 Factoid



## Kal (Mar 2, 2016)

If you're thinking about purchasing a Hyatt Sunset Harbor winter week, here is a very current lesson to be learned:

During the week of Feb. 25th a popular timeshare site listed a week 7 (2200 point) lock-off unit for $14,500. On the first day of listing, there were 20 offers, many of which were substantially higher than the asking price.

The lessons to be learned:


Act fast on any opportunity,
Don't limit yourself to trying to underbid the asking price,
2200 point weeks are in high demand, and
Sunset Harbor is hard to get for high demand weeks (points or purchase)
It remains to be seen if this one will get past Hyatt's ROFR. Hyatt's sales office for week 7 (2200 point) units lists them at $55,000!  Considering Hyatt marks up their retail sales price at >50%, this one would provide a few $$ for margin.


----------



## Cropman (Mar 28, 2016)

Any word yet on what the final price was and if it made it past ROFR?


----------

